# Clothing as Art



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Some beautiful work here:

http://www.artists.fi/sculptors/kaikkonenkaarina/


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

These two are my favorites:


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh shit...we're supposed to be cultured now on this site?

quick! everybody clean up !

seriously though I think that's cool...neat stuff. 8)


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

person3 said:


> oh sh*t...we're supposed to be cultured now on this site?
> 
> quick! everybody clean up !


And remember: _pants_. (No dresses, and _especially_ no sandals.)

e


----------



## Ben (Apr 21, 2005)

> And remember: pants.


Hey, when I signed up for this site I didn't read a damn thing about clothing rules....so what if I post in the nude....


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

Ben said:


> so what if I post in the nude....


I'm cool with that.

I'm posting in the nude right now, afterall, lol! (May be a lot of things, but I'm no hypocrite. :lol

e


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

On a slightly related theme, is it just me (and the British tabloids), that think that 'modern' art, you know - the Tracey Emin's and Damien 'Twat' Hurst stuff, is really just - well, crap. I thought you had to have talent to produce art? Talent being - something 'ordinary' people are unable to do. Shitting on a brick or showing off an 'unmade bed' or putting a shark in a tank of formaldhyde doesn't require talent. Unless it's a talent to con people into thinking it's art....then I guess they _are_ artists. Con-artists.

I tell ya, in 10 years time we are going to look back at their 'art' and think - how the hell were we conned by that? And oh my, so many of the broadsheet critics are going to look so pompus. Tee hee.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2005)

Martinelv said:


> On a slightly related theme, is it just me (and the British tabloids), that think that 'modern' art, you know - the Tracey Emin's and Damien 'Twat' Hurst stuff, is really just - well, crap.


Nope. Hate 'modern' art with a passion.


----------

